# Crashkurs um irgendeinen Fisch im Eiselmeer zu fangen...



## Dave77 (6. November 2009)

Hallo, ich fahre dieses Jahr mit meiner Klasse ans Eiselmeer zum Segeln. Und wenn ich dann schonmal auf nem Boot sitz dachte ich mir ich kann auch gleich n bisschen angeln. Jedoch bin ich Süßwasserangler und habe nicht mal ansatzweise ne Ahnung was ich beim Salzwasser angeln beachten muss.
Rute und Rolle hätte ich. Was muss ich als Köder dran hängen? Am Besten irgendwelche Natürköder mit denen es vielversprechend is dass irgendein Fisch anbeißt.
mfg
Dave


----------



## Ein_Angler (7. November 2009)

*AW: Crashkurs um irgendeinen Fisch im Eiselmeer zu fangen...*

Ijsselmeer oder Markermeer? Das Markermer ist Brackwasser und führt alles an Fisch was auch im Süsswasser vorkommt. Da um das Marker und Ijsselmer kannst du eigentlich jeden Graben der nur ~2 m Breit ist nach Hecht, Zander oder Barsch absuchen. Ich war auch auf dem Marker/Ijsselmeer unterwegs und habe abends und Nachts in den Häfen immer wieder kochendes Wasser gesehen, Zander müssen das wohl gewesen sein. Nimm einfach Spinnzeug mit, damit dürftest du was fangen. 

Google mal und schau dir die mikrigen Gräben an, die durch Hoorn, Enkhuizen, Lelystad, Lemsterland und Edam laufen da ist überall mind. Hecht drin. Mit Glück bist du an der richtigen Stelle und fängst was.


----------



## Martin001 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Crashkurs um irgendeinen Fisch im Eiselmeer zu fangen...*

@Ein_Angler,sorry aber das Markermeer ist bereits Süßwasser.

@Dave77,bleibt ihr auf dem Schiff oder übernachtet ihr in irgendwelchen Orten bzw hast du überhaupt die Zeit zum befischen der Polder?
Wenn nicht sind die Hafenanlagen wo ihr sicherlich anlegt ein guter Hot Spot.


----------



## DerZanderAngler (8. November 2009)

*AW: Crashkurs um irgendeinen Fisch im Eiselmeer zu fangen...*

Erfolge im Ijsellmeer:

Vertikalangeln am Rand der Fahhrinne ( Achtung Berufsschiffe )
Die Fahhrinne erkennst du darin, das große Schiffe dort fahren und durch Tonnen gekennzeichnet ist.
Falls kein Boot zur Verfügung:
Rotauge als KöFi nehmen und rein damit ( Vorsicht, Nachangeln ist nicht erlaubt )...
Desweiteren brauchst du einen VISpas diesen kannst du für 1 woche für 10€ in einem regionalen Angelgeschäft oder bei der Post erwerben.


Hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. November 2009)

*AW: Crashkurs um irgendeinen Fisch im Eiselmeer zu fangen...*



DerZanderAngler schrieb:


> Desweiteren brauchst du einen VISpas diesen kannst du für 1 woche für 10€ in einem regionalen Angelgeschäft oder bei der Post erwerben.


 
Das ist nur der kleine Vispas, mit dem darfst Du nur auf Friedfisch angeln..:m

Hier und hier kannst Du dich mal schlau machen.


----------



## DerZanderAngler (9. November 2009)

*AW: Crashkurs um irgendeinen Fisch im Eiselmeer zu fangen...*

nein, das ist der große...
100 % ich habe mir in den Herbstferien noch eine Wochenkarte gekauft, da ich nicht mehr eingesehen habe meinen Angelschein von 08 zu verlängern für die paar Monate.
Mit dem VISpas den es da gibt darfst du 2 Ruten angeln mit Köderfisch ( tot ^^)


----------



## Wizard2 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Crashkurs um irgendeinen Fisch im Eiselmeer zu fangen...*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Das ist nur der kleine Vispas, mit dem darfst Du nur auf Friedfisch angeln..:m
> 
> Hier und hier kannst Du dich mal schlau machen.





kenne ich auch so, der normale vispas kann man meines wissens nur jährlich bekommen


----------



## Martin001 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Crashkurs um irgendeinen Fisch im Eiselmeer zu fangen...*

Vielleicht hat er auch eine Wochenkarte gekauft die es in manchen Regionen zu kaufen gibt?!


----------



## DerZanderAngler (10. November 2009)

*AW: Crashkurs um irgendeinen Fisch im Eiselmeer zu fangen...*



Martin001 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er auch eine Wochenkarte gekauft die es in manchen Regionen zu kaufen gibt?!



Ja, eine Wochenkarte kann man in jedem Angelgeschäft oder in einer Postfiliale erwerben.
Und es ist 100% der normale, also der große VISpas.
Damit bist du berächtigt 2 Ruten zu angeln, welche Wurm, Made oder KöFi und Kunstköder am Haken haben.
Mit dem kleinen darfst du nur mit Brot , Made und wurm angeln.
Und ich bin mir 100 % sicher.
Ich habe extra im Angelgeschäft "Pets Place" in Lemmer am Eisselmeer nachgefragt.
Desweiterne wurden wir auch einmal rutinemäßig kontroliert, und der Beamte hat nichts auszusetzen gehabt.
Allerdings braucht man wenn man z.B. in der Ijsell bei Kampen angeln möchte einen VISpas von Nordoostpolder.
Dort weiss ich es nicht genau, aber ich kann euch dazu am Freitag näheres sagen, da ich am Freitag in Kampen einen VISPas kaufen werde.
Desweiteren kann ich euch ein foto von dem großen WochenVisPas reinstellen.

Petri


----------



## Wizard2 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Crashkurs um irgendeinen Fisch im Eiselmeer zu fangen...*

naja man lernt nie aus, bei uns in der region gibts keine wochenjarten. so wurde es mir zumindest gesagt.


----------



## zander-ralf (10. November 2009)

*AW: Crashkurs um irgendeinen Fisch im Eiselmeer zu fangen...*

Dave77, Du meinst sicher das Ijsselmeer in den Niederlanden, oder? Eiselmeer habe ich noch nie gehört.
Tipp: Du kannst dann sehr gut auf Plattfisch angeln, wenn es schön ruhig ist sogar mit Pose.
Du solltest aber Wattwürmer haben; dann kann der Eimer voll werden. Mit Heringsfetzen hatten wir nicht so viel Glück. Es gibt da wirklich schöne Schollen und Klieschen. Die beste Jahreszeit ist aber Mai/Juni und Ende September.
Vom Boot aus ist das echt Spitze!

Viel Glück!
Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------

